# De noite, à noite, pela noite, na noite



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Olá, pessoal!
Para mim "de noite" e "à noite" nunca são sinônimos. Há quem discorde de mim e possa dar-me exemplos? Também precisava saber se usam "na noite" e "pela noite" ao falar e/ou ao escrever.
Ouço galegos que estudam português dizendo "na noite" e "pela noite", mas não sei se é interferência do galego ou do espanhol. Se calhar os portugueses empregam habitualmente "na noite" e "pela noite". Acho que os brasileiros não têm este costume.
Desde já quero que saibam que cada vez que leio uma resposta, fico muito contente e agradecida.
Um abraço a todos que possam ou tentem ajudar-me


----------



## Mangato

Acho que os significados são diferentes, mas o falo  desde a olhada dum galego, hispano-falante

*Na noite*, (en la noche) tem sentido poético e indefinido _En la noche estrellada y tranquila, las luciernagas..._
_*Pela noite*, por la noche_ indica alguma coisa que acontece_. Hace frío por las noches (_no transcurso da noite_)_
*De noite *_Agora é de noite,_ Ahora es de noche
_*À noite*. Tem em galego un sentido próximo ao anoitecer._
_ Volta a sua casa a noite.( galego) _ Vuelve a su casa cuando anochece.

_Enredado?. __Agradeceria a os nosos amigos portugueses que confirmassem ou desaprovassem isto que ouso dizer_

_Cumprimentos e bom dia a todos_

_MG_


----------



## ceballos

De manhã= por la mañana              Da manhã= de la mañana 
À tarde= por la tarde                     Da tarde= de la tarde
À noite= por la noche                     Da noite= de la noche

O primeiro bloco relacionado com as partes do dia e o segundo bloco com as horas.
Acho que pela noite (por la noche) é mais usado no Brasil.
Na noite (en la noche)


----------



## Tomby

Mais uma expressão: "*à noitinha*", em espanhol "_al anochecer_"/"_hacia el anochecer_".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Seguramente "de noite" e "à noite" sim são sinônimos.
Na linguagem coloquial seria assim: 
Gosto de sair de noite.
Na linguagem formal seria assim:
Gosto de sair à noite .

"Al anochecer" sería- Ao anoitecer, literalmente.

Uma frase poderia ser aqui no Brasil " Na noite seguinte não fui..." 

Outra frase sería: O meu gato saiu "pela noite" afora, ou adentro. Aqui com sentido poético .

Assim me comunico.


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

*Agradeço imenso a vossa ajuda.*

*Não queria incomodar. Mas se puderem dar-me mais uma ajudinha...*

*Estive procurando “pela noite” através do GOOGLE em página “.pt” e encontrei o link “Porto pela noite”. Eu teria escrito “Porto à noite” para fazer referência a tiradas em um momento indeterminado da noite. Ou “Porto de noite” para fazer referência a fotos tiradas durante o período da noite. Ouço galegos dizendo algo como “ontem pela noite tivemos um jantar deliciosa na casa dos meus sogros”. Para mim o correcto é “à noite”.*

*Se calhar “pela noite” significa “no transcorrer da noite”. Como eu nunca digo isso, fica difícil pensar num exemplo.*

*Quanto à “na noite”, não me refiro a exemplos como “Na quinta noite da Queima das Fitas 2008 do Porto” ou “Media muito prudentes na noite eleitora”. Infelizemente só converso eventualmente com galegos. Deveria ter anotado algumas frases para exemplificar o uso de “na noite” ao invés de  “à noite”.*

*Se calhar os portugueses usam “na noite” e “pela noite” como sinônimos de “à noite”. Não sei. Também não sei como se fala no Brasil (país continental) de norte a sul/de leste a oeste.*

*Talvez agora me entenda melhor.*

*Aí vão, mais uma vez, os meus agradecimentos e, também, os meus cumprimentos J*


----------



## Mangato

En español "la noche" tiene un sentido figurado muy amplio. Si decimos Barcelona de noche, seguramente nos estamos refiriendo a la imagen que a esas horas proyecta la ciudad. Cuando decimos *Barcelona, la noche* o *la noche de Barcelona*, nos estamos refiriendo, al conjunto de actividades nocturnas, que suceden en Barcelona habitualmente espectáculos y diversión.

Trabajar la noche, tiene también un sentido peyorativo relacionado con la prostitución, mientras que trabajar de noche o por la noche significa simplemente eso: trabajar en horario nocturno


----------



## chlapec

Olà,
"Eu sou aluno de português na Galiza, e o professor (que faz (quase) sempre referência ao português que se fala em Portugal, insistiu no facto que "pela noite" não é uma expressão própria do português -de Portugal- (mas sim do galego: pola noite -não sei se seja por influência do espanhol ou porque em galego seja também correcto).
Então, nós (quando estamos a (tentar) falar português) dizemos: 
à noite; para indicar um facto puntual nesse período "Vemo-nos à noite"
de noite: para expressar o período na sua duração: "De noite sonho contigo"

Não sei se for de ajuda...

PS: Peço-vos que me indiquedes os meus erros no texto.


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

chlapec said:


> Olà,
> "Eu sou aluno de português na Galiza [...]
> PS: Peço-vos que me indiquedes os meus erros no texto.


 
Boa tarde 
Então "pela noite" no lugar de "à noite" e "de noite" é realmente influência do galego como eu imaginava. 
Muitíssimo obrigada pela resposta.


----------



## Outsider

chlapec said:


> Olá,
> "Eu sou aluno de português na Galiza, e o professor (que faz (quase) sempre referência ao português que se fala em Portugal, insistiu no facto que "pela noite" não é uma expressão própria do português -de Portugal- (mas sim do galego: pola noite -não sei se seja por influência do espanhol ou porque em galego seja também correcto).


Não estou de acordo. "Pela noite" diz-se, sim, em Portugal. Há até uma expressão bastante corrente, "pela noite dentro", que quer dizer "durante toda a noite", "até muito tarde na noite".



chlapec said:


> Então, nós (quando estamos a (tentar) falar português) dizemos:
> à noite; para indicar um facto pontual nesse período "Vemo-nos à noite"
> de noite: para expressar o período na sua duração: "De noite sonho contigo"


Com esta parte concordo.



> Não sei se ajudei...
> 
> PS: Peço-vos que me indiquedes os meus erros no texto.


Escreve impecavelmente, parabéns! Noto apenas que em Portugal se diria "indiqueis" (ou "indiquem") em vez de "indiquedes". 

Quanto à pergunta original, é difícil diferenciar os matizes destas expressões, mas parece-me que:

*À noite* se opõe geralmente a *de manhã*.
*De noite* se opõe geralmente a *de dia*.
*Na noite* usa-se pouco. O Mangato deu um exemplo literário. Outro caso em que também se diz "na noite" é quando se fala da *vida nocturna*.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Não estou de acordo. "Pela noite" diz-se, sim, em Portugal. Há até uma expressão bastante corrente, "pela noite dentro", que quer dizer "durante toda a noite", "até muito tarde na noite".


 
Efectivamente, diz-se, como refere Outsider e não é uma expressão tão invulgar quanto isso. Mas talvez o professor de Chlapec estivesse apenas a tentar dizer aos seus alunos para não traduzirem _'por la noche_' por _'pela noite'_, tradução que de facto é incorrecta. _'Por la noche'_ e _'pela noite'_ não são sinónimos.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola.

Entendo assim: 

"Pela noite" indica movimento, ( o transcorrer da noite)

" Vou Pela noite adentro", ou "Pela noite afora", é uma frase bem comum.

" Se perder pela noite adentro" ou "Pela noite afora"

"Pela noite" ou "à noite" entendo que poderám mudar uma frase.

"Pela noite" dará mais vida a frase indicando tempo e movimento.

Posso estar errado em interpretar assim?


Assim me comunico.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> _'Por la noche'_ e _'pela noite'_ não são sinónimos.


Como se traduz então _por la noche_, já agora? À noite, como disse a Ceballos?...


----------



## hellofolks

Olá, pessoal,

Pode haver diferenças entre o uso brasileiro e o português, mas, pelo menos no Brasil, é assim:

por la mañana=de manhã (não diga "à manhã"!)
por la tarde=de tarde/à tarde
por la noche=de noite/à noite

As formas com "de" são mais comuns e não me parecem menos formais. O que acontece, às vezes, é que existem diferenças de colocação. Por exemplo, "hoje à noite" e "hoje à tarde" parecem-me mais comuns que "hoje de noite" e "hoje de tarde".

Gostaria de ressaltar também que as expressões "na noite", "pela noite" e "durante a noite" são existentes, embora tenham usos diferentes. Por isso mesmo, convido-os a ler algumas frases para elucidar essas diferenças:

Hoje à noite vai haver uma festa.
=Hoy por la noche va a haber una fiesta.

Prefiro estudar de noite. ou Prefiro estudar durante a noite.
=Prefiero estudiar por la noche.

Vaga pela noite sem saber aonde ir.
=Vaga por la noche sin saber a dónde ir.

Não fui estudar na noite em que recebi aquela notícia.
=No fui a estudiar la noche que recibí aquella noticia.

Às vezes se diz "pela manhã" em vez de "de manhã", mas, cá entre nós, isso soa mais esnobe e bem menos natural.

Estudo pela manhã. (esnobe)
= Estudo de manhã. (natural)
= Estudio por la mañana/por las mañanas. (espanhol)

Espero ter sido útil.
Até mais!


----------



## hellofolks

chlapec said:


> Olà,
> "Eu sou aluno de português na Galiza, e o professor (que faz (quase) sempre referência ao português que se fala em Portugal, insistiu no facto que "pela noite" não é uma expressão própria do português -de Portugal- (mas sim do galego: pola noite -não sei se seja por influência do espanhol ou porque em galego seja também correcto).
> Então, nós (quando estamos a (tentar) falar português) dizemos:
> à noite; para indicar um facto puntual nesse período "Vemo-nos à noite"
> de noite: para expressar o período na sua duração: "De noite sonho contigo"
> 
> Não sei se for de ajuda...
> 
> PS: Peço-vos que me indiquedes os meus erros no texto.


 
chlapec, você realmente escreve muito bem, porém encontrei sete errinhos (de acordo com o português do Brasil):

"Olà" por "Olá"
"facto que" por "facto de que" (obs.: No Brasil, seria "fato de que")
"não sei se seja" em vez de "não sei se é"
"seja também" por "também é"
"puntual" por "pontual"
"Não sei se for" no lugar de "Não sei se foi"
"Peço-vos que me indiquedes" por "Peço-vos que me indiqueis" (No Brasil, seria "Peço-lhes que me indiquem")


----------



## Outsider

Boa explicação, Hellofolks! 
Bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Como se traduz então _por la noche_, já agora? À noite, como disse a Ceballos?...


 
À noite ou de noite, efectivamente, como ceballos disse.


----------



## chlapec

Já sei que aqui se está a falar de na noite e a noite, mas não quero deixar de agradecer, nesta noite, toda a vossa ajuda para as correcções. Fazam favor os moderadores e deixem ficar a messagem apenas um bocadinho para a gente poder ler este meu agradecimento.
Um abraço aos amigos do forum


----------



## Portgal

Como se traduziria "Pela noite fora" (para espanhol)?

E fiquei com a dúvida se em português é "Pela noite fora" ou "Pela noite afora" -- "Pela noite dentro" ou "Pela noite adentro".
Arrisco a dizer que o "a" de adentro e afora... se perdeu um pouco.


----------



## Vanda

Pela noite adentro. (Aulete)

Pela noite afora. 


> Ao longo de (no tempo ou no espaço); por toda a extensão de: Aquilo serviu-lhe de lição, pela vida afora: "Fomos por ali afora, ao acaso, certos de que iríamos parar em outra cidade." (Cecília Meireles, _Crônicas de viagem_))


----------



## englishmania

Também se diz "pela noite dentro" e "pela noite fora".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Em relação à "na noite", alguém viu o famoso filme "Perdidos na Noite"?, com Dustin Hoffman?

Eis um clássico exemplo do uso desta expressão.


----------



## Istriano

*à noite* =  por la tarde/noche
*de noite* = por la noche, de noche 

*ao/no anoitecer *= al anochecer

com uma expressão temporal, se usa *à noite *: 
*segunda-feira à noite* = el Lunes por la noche
*ontem à noite* = anoche / ayer por la tarde  

*de dia e de noite* = noche y día


----------



## Istriano

Outsider said:


> *À noite* se opõe geralmente a *de manhã*.
> *De noite* se opõe geralmente a *de dia*.


Concordo, *à noite* é mais para ''in the evening''
*de noite* é mais para ''at/by night' 

Então, ficamos com:
_
*à noite* = por la tarde, por la noche
*de noite* = de noche, por la noche_


----------



## Portgal

E como se traduziria "Pela noite fora" para espanhol?


----------

